# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  New porch in Europe

## davidhouse

Dear Forum, 
I'm going to close off my porch here in Europe (Italy), I'm interested in opinions or ideas from the "other side of the world". 
I'll close it off with folding glass doors like this one The Giemme system all glass folding doors. Ideal for closing off verandas and opening up shop display windows or with an all-glass windbreaker like this one: "Paravento BellaVista System" 
What do you think about that? which one do you prefer? 
Thanks.
David.

----------


## shauck

Looks like you have a healthy budget. I like the folding glass doors, personally. Great as you can decide on whether you want the area open or closed off. Nice.

----------


## johnc

Which part of Italy? my in laws came from the foot of the Dolomites near Bosanno Del Grappa (spelling?) Looks like a nice system, I'm not sure if many would install something like that in a temperate climate like Australia.

----------

